
Numbrosia - Merit Based News - brett
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/16/numbrosia-merit-based-news/
======
bkrausz
Does anyone else find it funny that this is an HN link about a TC link about a
HN link?

------
brett
Way to go amichail! I did _not_ see that coming.

It's interesting as an example of Arrington pulling a story from a news.yc
post. The original post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=138243>

~~~
vlad
Do not half the posts on techcrunch have something to do with Ycombinator in
some way? :)

~~~
brett
Yeah, it seems like they do these days. I guess my assumption is that
amichail's site got picked up solely off the news.yc thread whereas most YC
startups get covered after being in contact with techcrunch directly.

------
jakewolf
Persistance pays off! Good luck.

------
r7000
Wow! congrats amichail. That was a surprise indeed.

